# Potatoes



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I know it is not Good Friday, but it was so nice out I grabbed my shovel and headed for the garden. I planted 4 rows with 40 hills in each row. I guess I just had to tell the world that.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice work, what variety?

 My father and I used to grow Yukon Gold; they were very delicious and buttery.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2012)

Yukon Gold are my favorite! So yes, and others are  white and red ones. I just threw in some small ones I have left from last year. I usually plant between 18 and 24 rows, but the others rows may only have 30 hills in them. I love my garden.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 10, 2012)

everyone should plant taters. They are the easiest thing there is to grow. And you cant buy the little new taters in the store...they are the best.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 10, 2012)

You can buy them here, but they're 5 bucks a pound.. they are the best eatin, though!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2012)

I try to plant enough to last me all year, but I have a good place to keep them throughout the winter.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for not Dan Quailing us. Oops sorry for the misspell.[]


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe next year...by the time we get moved in to the house in Louisiana it will be too late to do potatoes and most of my summer garden.  Maybe I can get a patch dug up for fall and winter.  I hope so.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2012)

Ahhhhhh Righttttt French Fry s !!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 11, 2012)

It snowed here yesterday ,frost in the ground ,I guess I wont plant taters till may. [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2012)

I was reminded that it was March and not April, but we'll just see what happens.


----------



## bobble (Mar 11, 2012)

50lb bags of Kenebecks 21$,Clay City,Ky.I don't look forward to that tiller.The older ya get......


----------



## epackage (Mar 11, 2012)

I can't eat them on the Atkins diet...GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR   Did you plant any purple ones Renee?


----------



## Dugout (Mar 11, 2012)

No Jim, I am a bit old fashioned so I don't believe a purple potatoe would taste like a potatoe, but I have eaten the blue Nacho Chips. I'll just stick with the old stand bys.


----------



## bobble (Mar 11, 2012)

Jim,aren't you supposed to introduce some carbs back into this diet?


----------



## Dugout (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll send him a potatoe  [].


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 13, 2012)

...and a burger.







 "any naturally blue, purple, magenta fruits or vegetables are loaded with anthocyanins, a powerful phytonutrient that helps strengthen blood vessels and may stave off cancer, along with many other benefits..." From.


----------



## epackage (Mar 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bobble
> 
> Jim,aren't you supposed to introduce some carbs back into this diet?


 I am but I'm limiting it to green veggies for now, I'm feeling like a new man and I'm down a good 20+ lbs...

 My sister said try and get to 200 but I'll stop at 225-230 and be very happy, I have a large frame...


----------



## epackage (Mar 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> ...and a burger.
> 
> "any naturally blue, purple, magenta fruits or vegetables are loaded with anthocyanins, a powerful phytonutrient that helps strengthen blood vessels and may stave off cancer, along with many other benefits..."


 

 I had 2 on saturday with Extra Sharp Cheddar, and brussels sprouts in olive oil and soy sauce, it was great......


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 13, 2012)

> and brussels sprouts in olive oil and soy sauce, it was great......


 
 Now you're talking, Jim,

 Have you tried em with chorizo, and/or pistachios, and lotza garlic?




From.


----------



## epackage (Mar 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Now you're talking, Jim,
> 
> Have you tried em with chorizo, and/or pistachios, and lotza garlic?


 Normally with bacon Surf, I'll add some nuts too next time...always with garlic, hell I like garlic on ice cream...[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 13, 2012)

> hell I like garlic on ice cream... [8D]


 
 It doesn't require a visit to Gilroy anymore...


----------



## SAbottles (Mar 13, 2012)

Garlic on ice cream ??!! Jim, you are one sick puppy!!  LOL !


----------



## epackage (Mar 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Garlic on ice cream ??!! Jim, you are one sick puppy!!  LOL !


 []


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 14, 2012)

the little ones are grown here by the acre and shipped thru the terminal in philadelphia  you can buy them wholesale there in the 40 50 pound 100 pound box.. appox about 2.00 per pound..  anyone can go buy there costs 3 dollars to get in.. 
 here's the link      
 http://www.pwpm.net/



> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> everyone should plant taters. They are the easiest thing there is to grow. And you cant buy the little new taters in the store...they are the best.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 14, 2012)

the problem is the thin skinned new potatoes dry out very fast. I pick them right before I use them like asparagus. Certain vegs are infinately better fresh.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm a sweet potato lover ~ Crave them and love to cook them many ways ~ []


----------



## Dugout (Mar 15, 2012)

So I'd like to see some favorite potatoe recipes now. Including sweet potatoes. (Just watch, nobody will reply to that!)


----------



## epackage (Mar 15, 2012)

Twice baked, my favorite...

 Ingredients
 4 large russet potatoes, each about 3/4 pound each, scrubbed and dried
 2 to 4 tablespoons unsalted butter
 6-8 slices of bacon
 1/3 cup sour cream
 1 scallion, finely chopped
 Freshly grated nutmeg, optional
 1/2 cup shredded sharp cheddar
 Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

 Directions


  Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

 Place the potatoes directly on the rack in the center of the oven and bake for 30 minutes. Pierce each potato in a couple spots with a fork and continue to bake until tender, about 30 minutes more. Remove potatoes from the oven, and turn the heat down to 375 degrees F.

 Fry bacon until cripsy, set aside on a plate with paper towel. Crumble when cool enough.

 Hold the potato with an oven-mit or towel, trim off the top of the potatoes to make a canoe-like shape. Reserve the tops. Carefully scoop out most of the potato into a bowl. Take care to leave enough potato in the skin so the shells stay together. Mash the potato lightly with fork along with 2 to 3 tablespoons of the butter and sour cream. Stir in the bacon, scallion, nutmeg, and season with salt and pepper, to taste. Season the skins with salt and pepper. Refill the shells with the potato mixture mounding it slightly. Sprinkle the cheese on top of the potato filling. Brush the reserved top with the remaining butter and season with salt and pepper.

 Set the potatoes and lids on a baking sheet, and bake until heated through, about 20 minutes. Serve immediately.


----------



## epackage (Mar 15, 2012)

Alton Brown's Leftover Baked Potato Soup


 Ingredients
 3 tablespoons butter
 1 1/2 cups finely diced leeks
 1 1/2 tablespoons minced garlic
 6 cups chicken stock, hot
 4 large leftover baked potatoes, halved. pulp scooped out and put through a ricer
 1 1/2 cups buttermilk
 1/2 cup sour cream
 1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan 
 2 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
 1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
 2 tablespoons Sherry vinegar
 1/4 cup minced chives

 Directions


  In a large saucepot, over high heat melt the butter and add the leeks and garlic. Cook over medium heat until they are translucent. Add the hot stock and whisk to combine. 

 In a separate bowl, whisk together the riced potatoes, buttermilk, sour cream, and grated Parmesan. Add this mixture to the soup stirring constantly. Season with salt and pepper. Remove from the heat and add the Sherry vinegar.


----------



## epackage (Mar 15, 2012)

Besides right out of the oven with butter salt and pepper this is another from my favorite cook....

 Alton Brown's Chipotle Smashed Sweet Potatoes



 Ingredients
 2 large sweet potatoes, peeled and cubed
 2 tablespoons unsalted butter
 1 whole canned chipotle pepper in adobo sauce, chopped
 1 teaspoon adobo sauce from can of peppers
 1/2 teaspoon salt

 Directions


  Put cubed potatoes into steamer basket and place steamer into a large pot of simmering water that is no closer than 2 inches from the bottom of basket. Allow to steam for 20 minutes or until the potatoes are fork tender. Add butter to potatoes and mash with potato masher. Add peppers, sauce, and salt and continue mashing to combine. Serve immediately


----------



## epackage (Mar 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> (Just watch, nobody will reply to that!)


 Oh Yea of little faith.....[&o]


----------



## epackage (Mar 15, 2012)

A nice easy recipe for Great Fingerlings....I like some Olive Oil over them at the end...


 Ingredients
 1 1/4 pounds kosher or rock salt
 2 quarts water
 2 pounds small fingerling potatoes, cleaned
 4 tablespoons butter, optional
 Freshly ground black pepper, optional
 1 tablespoon freshly chopped chives, optional

 Directions


  In a large pot, combine the salt, water, and potatoes and bring to a boil. Cook until the potatoes are fork-tender, approximately 25 to 30 minutes. Remove from the pot to a cooling rack and let stand for 5 to 7 minutes. Serve as is or with butter, pepper, or chives


----------



## Dugout (Mar 15, 2012)

So the man that is not eating potatoes has spoken! [] I will copy those down Jim. Thanks.


----------



## miztx (Mar 16, 2012)

???  1 1/4 pounds kosher or rock salt ???  Fer real?  []


----------



## rockbot (Mar 16, 2012)

That is what grows best here. I grow several varieties. Its to wet to grow regular potatoes.



> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> I'm a sweet potato lover ~ Crave them and love to cook them many ways ~ []


----------



## epackage (Mar 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  miztx
> 
> ???  1 1/4 pounds kosher or rock salt ???  Fer real?  []


 Yep...[]


----------



## epackage (Mar 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> So the man that is not eating potatoes has spoken! [] I will copy those down Jim. Thanks.


 []


----------



## epackage (Mar 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> That is what grows best here. I grow several varieties. Its to wet to grow regular potatoes.
> 
> ...


 Waxy Rock??


----------



## rockbot (Mar 16, 2012)

Just a whole lot of rain Jim! []



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dugout (Mar 16, 2012)

GOLDEN PARMESAN POTATOES

 6 large potatoes, raw
 1/4 cup sifted flour
 1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
 3/4 teaspoon salt
 1/8 teaspoon pepper
 1/3 cup butter
 chopped parsley

 Pare & quarter potatoes. Combine flour, cheese, salt, and pepper in a bag. 
 Moisten potatoes with water and shake a few at a time in the bag, coating 
 potatoes well with cheese mixture. Melt butter in a 9x13 inch baking pan, 
 place potatoes in pan. Bake at 375* for about 1 hour turning once during baking
 when golden brown.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 16, 2012)

SINFULL SPUDS

 Peel 4 potatoes. Cut the potatoes in slices leaving them joined at the bottom,
 so they fan out at the top. Put potatoes on a baking dish. Sprinkle with seasoning salt.
 Melt 3 Tablespoons butter and drizzle over the potatoes. Bake at 425* for about 50 minutes
 or until done. Remove them from the oven and sprinkle with 4 oz. grated cheddar cheese,
 (and chopped herbs if desired) and 2 tablespoons of Parmesan cheese. Bake the potatoes 
 5-10 minutes more until golden.


----------



## Dugout (Mar 16, 2012)

CREAMY MASHED POTATOES

 5# potatoes pared & quartered
 2 teaspoons salt
 6 oz. cream cheese cubed
 4 tablespoons butter 
 1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
 1/4 teaspoon pepper
 2 cups heavy cream (milk or half & half)
 2 Tablespoons butter
 paprika

 Cook spuds with 1 teaspoon salt in boiling water in a Dutch oven until tender (about 30 minutes).
 Drain well. Mash potatoes with a potatoe masher until smooth. Add cream cheese, 4 tablespoons butter, garlic salt,
  pepper and remaining 1 teaspoon salt. Mix until smooth. Gradually add heavy cream, mixing until smooth 
 after each addition. Turn the potatoe mixture into a greased 13x9x2 (3 quart) baking dish. 
 Dot top of potatoes with remaining 2 tablespoons butter and sprinkle with paprika.
 Bake at 325* for 30 minutes. Increase heat to 375* and bake 30 minutes more or until hot.  Makes 12 servings.


----------



## bobble (Mar 17, 2012)

> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: bobble
> 
> ...


 
 Big feller myself,and Adkins believer.You really have to be careful,don't be like me and abuse it by going on and off it whenever it suits ya.The diet just about cures some pains and I get an energy kick after the first three weeks.Somehow ,Hostess and Little Debbie ambushes me 6 months into it[8D]Sounds like you have more willpower than me tho.


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bobble
> 
> Big feller myself,and Adkins believer.You really have to be careful,don't be like me and abuse it by going on and off it whenever it suits ya.The diet just about cures some pains and I get an energy kick after the first three weeks.Somehow ,Hostess and Little Debbie ambushes me 6 months into it[8D]Sounds like you have more willpower than me tho.


 I have a very addictive personality Robert, whether it's Booze, Bottles, Gambling or anything else. So it's actually easy for me to stick with something, at least this time it'll be a healthy Vice....LOL[]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 18, 2012)

Good for you Jim!


----------



## epackage (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanx Renee, I like the Parmesan recipe, I'll try it when I add more carbs to my diet as a CHEAT item...I've used the Sinful recipe before and it's really good as well...[]


----------



## Dugout (Mar 18, 2012)

My weight loss program starts in about 2 1/2 weeks, even if I don't need to lose weight. It is called "lambing out 171 ewes". It happens every year about this time. And I always lose what ever I gained over the winter. Such is life.


----------

